# Forms are in...



## ciansmummy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi!

Im a newbie to this site - my partner and I just submitted our Skilled Worker forms today so fingers crossed for a positive outcome! Just wish we didnt have to wait so long to find out!

In the meantime I am researching places to stay. I really like the look of Burlington - anyone have any experiences of this area and what its like (family friendly - we have a 1 year old boy, house prices, safety etc etc)?

Any advice appreciated! :eyebrows:


----------

